# What/who is Child's Day?



## knspiracy (Oct 2, 2021)

I hear this name pop up time to time on Japanese auctions? Is it a brand name, a smith name, a store, a factory, a poor translation?
Thanks


----------



## parbaked (Oct 2, 2021)

Children’s Day is a holiday in Japan that takes place on May 5th, if that helps…


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 2, 2021)

parbaked said:


> Children’s Day is a holiday in Japan that takes place on May 5th, if that helps…


It doesn't help but is interesting nonetheless! Thx


----------



## bsfsu (Oct 2, 2021)

20 years ago when I went to Japan I stayed at a friend's house. Her parents shop below was where theymade and sold the dolls that people display on Children's Day. The picture is me dressed as a Samurai next to one of the dolls. Some of the display dolls were worth thousands of dollars

Children's Day (Japan) - Wikipedia


----------



## refcast (Oct 2, 2021)

Nenohi


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 2, 2021)

refcast said:


> Nenohi


Thank you! Why does it translate like that? Or is it one of thier brands? Or other..?


----------



## refcast (Oct 2, 2021)

I've no idea. I know some other brands "mistranslate" using Google translate, such as aritsugu. Such as "luxury product" when the meaning high-grade makes more sense in English. A lot of synonyms that mean something just different enough

子の日 
子 ne = child / seed
の no = of
日 hi = day


----------



## knspiracy (Oct 2, 2021)

refcast said:


> I've no idea. I know some other brands "mistranslate" using Google translate, such as aritsugu. Such as "luxury product" when the meaning high-grade makes more sense in English. A lot of synonyms that mean something just different enough
> 
> 子の日
> 子 ne = child / seed
> ...


/Thread

Thanks!


----------



## KenHash (Nov 1, 2021)

refcast said:


> I've no idea. I know some other brands "mistranslate" using Google translate, such as aritsugu. Such as "luxury product" when the meaning high-grade makes more sense in English. A lot of synonyms that mean something just different enough
> 
> 子の日
> 子 ne = child / seed
> ...



Children's Day in May is called "Kodomo no Hi" (こどもの日) or (子供の日).
It has nothing to do at all with "Ne no Hi" (子の日) which has to do with the year of the mouse(rat) in the Oriental zodiac.


----------

